# post your lighting setup and pics



## spark678 (Aug 23, 2011)

Well im almost done building my enclosure and I am looking to redo the lighting on it. It was setup for a 24" flourescent bulb on the back wall (on one side) and 2 powersun 160watt mvbs on the top middle. After researching I do not think I am going to go this route with the mvbs. The enclosure is 7x3x2.5. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## james.w (Aug 23, 2011)

The flourescent should be good for ambient light and just one MVB on the top opposite end of the flourescent. Two 160w anything will probably be too much heat. I only have one 160w PowerSun and my cage is 8x3.5x3.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 23, 2011)

Agreed, I can tell you a 160w solar-glo in a non dome fixture from 15"/16" away will give you around a 105 degree basking spot, and a 125 watt from the same distance in a dome fixture will give the same basking temp


----------



## spark678 (Aug 23, 2011)

awesome thanks for the input guys. so should I put two 24" uvb tubes (one on each side) and then just a 160w mvb bulb on one side would that be sufficient? Or should I just do one tube on the wall with the mvb bulb hanging from the ceiling and just a light on the other end of the enclosure?


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 24, 2011)

i plan on putting 2 48" tubes off set on top of a 2' tall enclosure, as far as your questions go i personally would put the UVB tubes on the ceiling fot safety, but as long as your tegu will get exposure to the UVB lighting i dont see any harm in how you set up the lighting


----------

